# Brauche Hilfe bei den Anschlüssen von meinem Mainboard!



## Reziox (24. Januar 2018)

*Brauche Hilfe bei den Anschlüssen von meinem Mainboard!*

Hallo erstmal,
mein Problem, habe mein PC mal komplett gesäubert etc. Und ein paar neue Sachen eingebaut. Bis jetzt läuft auch alles super nur habe ich beim Frontpanel I/O etc Anschlüssen ein Problem.
Soweit ich weiß kommt das Audio Kabel auf den AAFP Anschluss, der USB auf einer der beiden USB Anschlüsse ( ist das egal welcher von beiden?!). Nur bin ich mir bei den Power etc Sachen nicht sicher. Habe ein Asus Maximus VII Ranger, in der Anleitung steht, dass man den connector benutzten soll der bei mir nicht da war. 
Kann mir da einer weiter helfen, wohin die Led+/-, Power SW, Reset SW und H.D.D Led Stecker kommen.

Wenn genauere Bilder benötigt werden, einfach bescheid sagen.

Schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Januar 2018)

Du findest auf der ASUS-Website ein Handbuch zu dem Mainboard, darin ist auch beschrieben, welcher Stecker beim Frontpanel wo hin gehört.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2018)

Auf dem zweiten Bild, ganz unten rechts ist die Steckerleiste inkl. "Bedruckung" wohin welche PINs gehören. Früher hatte ASUS aber so ein Zwischenteil, wo man erst die Anschlüsse vom Board raufgesteckt hat und nachdem man hier fertig war, das als ganzen dann auf das Mainboard stecken konnte.

Beispielhaftes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nennt sich bei Asus Q-Connector.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

Auch mit dem Connector muss man natürlich bei den kleinen Kabeln, die von der Front kommen, auf deren Beschriftung achten. Vielleicht ist der Connector irgendwo in der Packung versteckt - oft hast du da Pappteile, die du ganz rausnehmen kannst, und darunter ist dann doch noch ein Fach. Ohne Connector halt, wie Shorty schrieb, im Handbuch nachsehen UND da genau schauen, wie herum die Abbildung gemeint ist. An den Pins auf dem Board steht normalerweise aber auch was drauf.

Der einzige wirklich wichtige Anschluss ist PW_SW, also Power-Schalter. Alle anderen sind eher "optional": LED, ob der PC an ist, LED für die Aktivität des Hauptlaufwerkes, Reset sowie Gehäuse-Lautsprecher (falls vorhanden). 

Bei USB kann man an sich nix falsch machen, aber achte drauf, ob an der Buchse wirklich auch USB dransteht. Falls das Gehäuse 3.0 hat, hast du halt einen etwas breiteren, meist blauen Stecker. 3.0-Stecker passt auch nur auf 3.0-Onboardbuchse, 2.0-Stecker nur auf 2.0 Onboardbuchse. Auf dem Foto, die untern Buchsen, wären 2.0. Der Stecker am Kabelbaum auch.

Und Audio: da bin ich nicht sicher, normalerweise steht an der Buchse auch "HD Audio" dran, aber vlt steht da im Handbuch genaueres? Nutzt du denn die vorderen Audio-Buchsen überhaupt? Wenn nein, dann kannst du Stecker auch weglassen.

So oder so: Windows solltest du neu installieren, falls du das nicht eh schon vorhattest, außer das alte Board hatte den gleichen Chipsatz. Aber selbst dann wäre es mir persönlich lieber, neu zu installieren.


----------

